# Word 365/2016: Makros in Vorlage aktivieren trotz abgelaufenem Zertifikat



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2021)

Hallo,
Tante Google hat mich nicht weitergebracht. Ich habe eine Vorlage von einer seriösen Quelle zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Diese Vorlage enthält wichtige Makros die ich leider nicht ausführen kann. Die Vorlage enthält ein Zertifikat welches abgelaufen ist, leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit ein neues zu bekommen. Hat hier einer einen Vorschlag wie ich trotzdem die Makros aktivieren kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

Evtl. so:


> *Wenn Sie diese Richtlinieneinstellung deaktivieren, behandeln Office 2016-Anwendungen abgelaufene Zertifikate als gültig.*



https://admx.help/?Category=Office2...icatesWhenValidatingSignatures&Language=de-de


> Beim Überprüfen von Signaturen keine abgelaufenen Zertifikate zulassen​
> Diese Richtlinieneinstellung ermöglicht Ihnen, Office 2016-Anwendungen so zu konfigurieren, dass sie abgelaufene digitale Zertifikate beim Überprüfen digitaler Signaturen akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

Also wenn du kein Office hast dann natürlich den Eintrag unter WORD suchen


> software\policies\microsoft\*office*\16.0\common\signatures


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2021)

Super, daaaaaaaanke! Das war die Lösung, auf die Idee danach bei Tante Google zu suchen bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

Gerne Oliver


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2021)

Hier ein Screenshot der Registry von einem Rechner wo es nach der Änderung läuft. Nach dem Einfügen des Wertes "ignoreexpiredcert" werden auch abgelaufene Zertifikate akzeptiert, aber bitte bedenkt, dass die Nutzung abgelaufener Zertifikate natürlich eine Sicherheitslücke darstellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hier ein Screenshot der Registry von einem Rechner wo es nach der Änderung läuft. Nach dem Einfügen des Wertes "ignoreexpiredcert" werden auch abgelaufene Zertifikate akzeptiert, aber bitte bedenkt, dass die Nutzung abgelaufener Zertifikate natürlich eine Sicherheitslücke darstellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 55851


Wundert mich ja auch, wie einfach man das abschalten kann.


----------



## hucki (16 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wundert mich ja auch, wie einfach man das abschalten kann.


Das liegt ja wiederum beim Admin, wie leicht man Zugriff auf die Registry hat oder nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Das liegt ja wiederum beim Admin, wie leicht man Zugriff auf die Registry hat oder nicht.


Na du weist ja wie das ist


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2021)

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig!
Auf dem Rechner beim Kunden unter Office 2016 hat das super geklappt, aber hier bei meinem unter Office 2019 (365) existiert in der Registry kein Eintrag unter Policies für Office und es hilft auch nichts ihn hinzuzufügen.
Hat noch wer eine Idee?
Nachtrag: Nachdem ich jetzt angegeben habe, dass alle Makros ausgeführt werden dürfen ging es auch in Office 2019.


----------

